# Parker is home! Long day yesterday



## Cajun_Mike

He's already wee pad trained. Slept the entire flight, only the rough landing had him moving in his sherpa. Put him down in parking garage and he went right on wee pad before the drive home. had to stop off at my mom's and entire family was there to greet him.

Got him home after that, fed him, and we all went to bed. He slept in his crate placed on a TV tray at same level as my pillow. Other than a few shush's at some wimpers, he slept from midnight until 6am. i took him out and he went to bathroom. Then we went back to bed and he slept for another three hours. I think he was as tired as me from yesterday. I absolutely love the nylabone collapsible crate that Pauline Crofton included with him. That woman is an absolute angel. I had instructions on what to do and when with him all typed out. She gave me a huge freezer bag full of his current puppy food, two separate bags of treats, a folder for all of his AKC registration. A complete medical and shot history.

I'm the happiest man on the planet right now. I believe Tucker is looking down on Parker and I and he is happy.

Here's three photos with more to come.


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS Mike!!!
He is a DOLL! gorgeous! I adore his little colored paw pads!!
I'm sure he is bringing so much joy into your life and Tucker would want you to be happy.


----------



## gelbergirl

Handsome! Beautiful! Gorgeous and Cute!
Congratulations, glad to see Parker running around. :bounce:


----------



## Sheri

He's a very handsome little boy!! Love his flash of pad in the first photo.


----------



## jemmax

He is so gorgeous - welcome Parker and Tucker better keep you on your toes for Daddy !


----------



## Cubby

aww how cute! I'm so happy for you Mike


----------



## shimpli

ohh my...what a cutie. Have fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

Congratulations, Mike. He's adorable and his coloring is very unique. Be happy and know that Tucker is with you every step of the way. Enjoy.


----------



## puppy-love

He is so handsome and his personality shines through in all the pics! Hope you'll continue to share your adventures with Parker!


----------



## Laurief

Congratulations Mike!! YOu must be having such a fun weekend with your new boy! 

I am so glad that things are working out well.


----------



## heatherk

Awww he is so adorable, and he looks SO happy - he knows he's home!  I LOVE the white tuft at the tip of his tail!!! <3


----------



## Atticus

OMG!!! He is Fantastic and what great photos! So glad we get to share him with you! And Sweet Tucker,I hope you keep helping your Daddy out because Mr. Parker is going to give him some very busy months! WHAT a CuTE PUP!!!So glad you have such a wonderful breeder!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful new boy!


----------



## Kathie

Congratulations on getting Parker home! What an absolutely sweet boy!


----------



## windym300

He is just beautiful! Sounds like you have been very busy and having lots of fun! The pics are adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NvonS

Wow he is GREAT! I wish you many years of happiness with him by your side.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Ditto to what everyone has said. Parker is adorable and looks like he will be the spunkiest companion ever. And he's been well trained by his breeder so you're off to a great start. All the best, Jeanne.


----------



## Missy

Awww finally. Glad you ar aleady wrapped around his cute little paws! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## gertchie

I LOVE Parker!!!!! Congrats, I know he has big shoes to fill but I think you picked the perfect guy


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is gorgeous! Love the action picture! We are so very happy for you! Fun times ahead. hoto: Take lots of them!


----------



## dodrop82

Yay for Mike!!!! Yay for Parker!!! So happy for you both!!!


----------



## yatesja

Congratulations Mike!! He is an absolutely beautiful boy! It is really nice as a future Hav mommy to hear how your first nights and days at home are going  Thank you for sharing! Your breeder sounds like a doll, where is she located?


----------



## Beau's mom

Sounds and looks like you and Parker both hit the jackpot! Just have fun! Obviously, we are all very happy for both of you.


----------



## lfung5

Congrats Mike! Wow, he looks at home with you! Seems like the perfect fit


----------



## Grindstone50

He is so hamdsome! Those markings, and his white flagged tail are to die for. Congratulations!


----------



## RitaandRiley

Parker looks just awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzi

:tea: Now the fun begins!


----------



## davetgabby

many happy years ahead Mike.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

I think he's very photogenic when i can be quick on the camera trigger.


----------



## Suzi

Cajun_Mike said:


> I think he's very photogenic when i can be quick on the camera trigger.


 Yes he most certainly is!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Parker's a handsome devil!


----------



## BearsMom

congrats!! he is adorable! enjoy your little guy


----------



## Eddie

Wow what a beautiful little guy he is, love his coloring, have many happy years together. More pix


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Congratulations, Mike! Parker is ever so handsome! Glad to hear your trip went so well. May you have a long happy life together!


----------



## misstray

Congratulations! He's a cutie. It'll be interesting to see what his colour does as he matures.


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's just adorable. I'm very happy for both of you!


----------



## clare

So lovely to see these happy pictures.Looking forward to watching the little fellow grow!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Green eye'd devil? LOL


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Chica'sMom said:


> He's looking at you with love already. <3


48 hours and not one accident in the house.  <knock on wood>


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations! Parker is adorable and it sounds like everything is going great. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## wendylee

Parker is just a beautiful puppy, congratulations Mike.


----------



## ncchuck

Mike, we have been reading and following your loss and your new found buddy and friend. We just wanted to wish you and Parker a very full and happy relationship.......And bY the way, he us about the CUTEST puppy we have ever seen.


----------



## wynne

Very cute and he looks so happy!


----------



## Kathie

I love his coloring and he really is photogenic. But, I think you must be a good photographer, too!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Kathie said:


> I love his coloring and he really is photogenic. But, I think you must be a good photographer, too!


I do have some decent camera equipment.


----------



## waybrook

Well, isn't he just the cutest thing?! Can't wait to watch him grow - what a darling boy!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

One of he and I.


----------



## morriscsps

Awww! Love the pic of the two of you.


----------



## Momo means Peach

I love those pictures - especially the one in the stroller and with you. He's definitely a real cutie. You can see his personality shine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windym300

Cajun_Mike said:


> One of he and I.


OMG!! Soooo cute!! Love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall

Cajun_Mike said:


> One of he and I.


Love it!!!


----------



## Suzi

That's sweet he is looking in your eyes.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Hi Mike,
How big is Parker? He looks like he's going to be a good-sized dog.
I also love the photo of you with your new puppy; you two are a match made in heaven.
- Jeanne


----------



## Sheri

Love the photos, and glad you included one of you, too! It is always nice to see who we are talking to. Parker is such a darling little boy!!


----------



## lfung5

Looks like Parker is living the high life!


----------



## RickR

Such adorable pictures.


----------



## wynne

he is just too cute. I think you picked the perfect pooch. Wishing many many years of happiness with one another.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

I heard Parker chewing on something behind my office chair and when I looked down it was an Oreo. One must have fell off my desk last night. :-(


----------



## Pipersmom

Uh, oh! 

You had to figure you were getting a little rascal and now you know for sure 
He's going to keep you on your toes.


----------



## clare

Parker could make his debut in an Oreo add!Our Dizzie has a sweet tooth especially for home made buns,he has only got hear me moving the cake tin and he is all of a quiver!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Chica'sMom said:


> LOL A little rascal with a sweet tooth. How was the RLH after the sugar fix?


I just took him for a long walk. I believe he did get a sugar rush. LOL


----------



## littlebuddy

He's beautiful!!!! I love that sweet sweet face.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

ncchuck said:


> Mike, we have been reading and following your loss and your new found buddy and friend. We just wanted to wish you and Parker a very full and happy relationship.......And bY the way, he us about the CUTEST puppy we have ever seen.


Thank you. I was thinking last night about the pain i was feeling just two weeks ago and now it's gone.

I havent forgotten Tucker but the anticipation of getting this puppy and his arrival has me at a 180.

Everyone is different, but I think if i would have made myself wait it would have just prolonged the misery.

I am so glad many dog loving friends of mine as well as two vet friends told me to go out and get one immediately.

Then to have Tucker's breeder with a litter on the ground was perfect timing. As if Tucker sent down some divine intervention from Heaven.


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker is home, long day yesterday*



Cajun_Mike said:


> Thank you. I was thinking last night about the pain i was feeling just two weeks ago and now it's gone.
> 
> I havent forgotten Tucker but the anticipation of getting this puppy and his arrival has me at a 180.
> 
> Everyone is different, but I think if i would have made myself wait it would have just prolonged the misery.
> 
> I am so glad many dog loving friends of mine as well as two vet friends told me to go out and get one immediately.
> 
> Then to have Tucker's breeder with a litter on the ground was perfect timing. As if Tucker sent down some divine intervention from Heaven.


I think you're right, Mike, about Tucker's divine intervention because what are the chances that his breeder had a litter ready to go just when you were in need.
He's looking out for you and it's a wonderful story. Glad you're so happy now. You deserve it after your ordeal with Tucker. It's so hard to make that final decision for your best friend. Enjoy Parker, he's a doll!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

clare said:


> Parker could make his debut in an Oreo add!Our Dizzie has a sweet tooth especially for home made buns,he has only got hear me moving the cake tin and he is all of a quiver!!


When i first got Tucker i was growing my business and working around the clock. I was also newly divorced. I was hunkered down on my computer and not eating right.

I had a habit of ordering a lot of pizza delivery over a two year span. I would order the pizza and write a check for the delivery guy.

For the rest of his life anytime Tucker heard me rip a check out of my checkbook he came running from across the house all excited because he knew the Pizza man was coming and that doorbell was going to get rung. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pipersmom said:


> Uh, oh!
> 
> You had to figure you were getting a little rascal and now you know for sure
> He's going to keep you on your toes.


Yep, definitely a case of 'be careful what you wish for'.  But it sounds like Parker is just what you needed at this time. I would have to go along with divine intervention too. And you are able to remember the cute things about Tucker without so much pain. Great story about hearing the checks being ripped out of the book and Tucker thinking pizza is on the way!


----------



## Sheri

Pizza!! Buns!! :hungry:


----------



## gelbergirl

What has Parker been up to?
Meeting the neighbors? Pouncing on toys? Big lunches and long naps?
Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> What has Parker been up to?
> Meeting the neighbors? Pouncing on toys? Big lunches and long naps?
> Enquiring minds want to know!


He's had only one accident in the house in 6 days and it was my fault.

He's absolutely awesome except for those sharp teeth. He's got 100 bucks worth of toys and puppy chew items but he prefers my hands.. I'm working on stopping that!

His new Orijen puppy food should arrive today so i will begin to introduce a little bit of that into his diet until he's on in 100 percent.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Not that bad of a picture with a cell phone camera (Samsung Galaxy S III).


----------



## clare

Perfect pup,perfect picture!


----------



## MarinaGirl

I can't get enough of Parker. Please keep those pics coming; he is very very very cute!


----------



## Missy

Like! Yes please keep them coming. I love his dark snout but light around his eyes.


----------



## sandypaws

He is soooo cute. Love the little coked head action he has going on. He's quite photogenic. I agree, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

He's got to put everything in his mouth.


----------



## dodrop82

Dandelions! You have dandelions already! Must be nice!!!! That puppy is soooo beautiful!!!! Is he all settled into his new life, with his new Daddy? How is he sleeping at night? In a crate, or in bed with Dad? Hope you two are having an incredible, and 
beautiful life together!


----------



## mellowbo

What an absolute cutie patootie! Congrats!


----------



## Anne Streeter

I do not know which to envy more - the puppy or the green grass! We will be lucky to see green in a month.


----------



## Kathie

I'm longing for a little puppy breath!!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

dodrop82 said:


> Dandelions! You have dandelions already! Must be nice!!!! That puppy is soooo beautiful!!!! Is he all settled into his new life, with his new Daddy? How is he sleeping at night? In a crate, or in bed with Dad? Hope you two are having an incredible, and
> beautiful life together!


Yes, Dandelions. My yard was getting mowed in December. That's south Louisiana for you. 

He sleeps all the way through the night in his crate which is placed on top of a T.V. tray table which is pulled snug up against my bed in line with where my head is on my pillow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Parker really is a darling little guy!

We mow here in SW Washington all year long too - whenever we get a day without rain in the winter. Finn just turned two and he still wants to eat grass and leaves. It was such a beautiful day yesterday so the boys got to go to their play area and all they wanted to do was eat grass!


----------



## Suzi

He looks like he has really pretty eye lashes in that picture.


----------



## gertchie

I could look at pictures of him all day long


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thank you so much for keeping us up to date! He is gorgeous and I am sure he keeps you busy! I am so glad the burden of hurt has lifted. Divine intervention, yea, I believe in it too.

What are your plans on grooming in the future?


----------



## Cajun_Mike

HavaneseSoon said:


> Thank you so much for keeping us up to date! He is gorgeous and I am sure he keeps you busy! I am so glad the burden of hurt has lifted. Divine intervention, yea, I believe in it too.
> 
> What are your plans on grooming in the future?


He's a pet. I am not looking to show him. When i first got Tucker, i kept him as a Havanese should look if were a show dog. However, it never failed that when his hair got to a certain length he would work himself into knots and i would have to shave him down and start over again. About midway through his life i went to a puppy cut but a bit fluffier. In Louisiana, he's so **** hot and he sure seemed much happier and energetic with a short haircut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So, you are going to do your own grooming? If so, good for you! I love grooming...I have cut down the boys in over a year and half. But, come Spring, they better watch out, I so miss not using my clippers on the boys.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

HavaneseSoon said:


> So, you are going to do your own grooming? If so, good for you! I love grooming...I have cut down the boys in over a year and half. But, come Spring, they better watch out, I so miss not using my clippers on the boys.


Tucker went to a groomer every other Friday and she is only $25.00. I will groom Parker myself up until he has his adult coat.


----------



## Ewokpup

Cajun_Mike said:


> He's got to put everything in his mouth.


Adorable! Do you have any crawfish beds nearby for him to try and go after? (is that the proper term? I call them that or 'those non fire ant mounds of dirt/mud).


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Ewokpup said:


> Adorable! Do you have any crawfish beds nearby for him to try and go after? (is that the proper term? I call them that or 'those non fire ant mounds of dirt/mud).


There are some crawfish within a short walking distance of my house. LOL

This is a picture of my dinner Saturday night.


----------



## TilliesMom

OMG, you ATE that!? lol


----------



## Cajun_Mike

TilliesMom said:


> OMG, you ATE that!? lol


yes, I did. so very good. and while I was born and raised in South Louisiana I'm not a big seafood lover.

I'm a steak and potatoes guy .


----------



## TilliesMom

eeeeeek! :faint: lol


----------



## waybrook

Looks kinda like our lowcountry boils, but we use shrimp...


----------



## windym300

Cajun_Mike said:


> There are some crawfish within a short walking distance of my house. LOL
> 
> This is a picture of my dinner Saturday night.


That looks sooo good! I'm sooo jealous! My hubby went to LSU.. Did you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cajun_Mike

windym300 said:


> That looks sooo good! I'm sooo jealous! My hubby went to LSU.. Did you?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, i did.:becky:


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker found Tucker's old Ruth's Chris Steak House Cowboy Ribeye steak bone hidden in the corner of the sofa. LMAO


----------



## dodrop82

Awwwwwww.................:hug:


----------



## Ewokpup

Awwww!


----------



## sandypaws

Great find!


----------



## gelbergirl

Parker is so resourceful!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> Parker is so resourceful!


This puppy is so smart. I swear he's much smarter than Tucker. Kudos to Pauline Crofton as he arrived crate and wee pad trained. He picks up things so fast. He is perceptive of my daily routine as I work from home and he knows whats up next just from observation. He has never been on grass, wore a collar or been on a leash until 10 days ago. Within a weekend he was used to all of it.

He already gets so excited at bed time because he knows he gets to spend 15 minutes digging the sheets and blankets to get that finger scratching noise on the mattress. LOL Tucker did that too as a pup.


----------



## Sheri

Sounds like you are spoiling that boy, Mike. Hope he knows how special he is to you---I'm afraid I couldn't stand that bedtime routine. Ha ha!


----------



## Cajun_Mike




----------



## Pipersmom

Lucky! No matter how hard I try, I can't get puppies to grow in my garden


----------



## Caroline

LOL- puppies growing in the garden!

Best of luck with him- he is gorgeous!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker said, "You're going to take my temperature how..?"


----------



## sandypaws

What a great expression. I assume he's at his vet appointment. Hope it's a well visit.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> What a great expression. I assume he's at his vet appointment. Hope it's a well visit.


He's fine. .12 week shots. He weighed an even 6 pounds.


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker is home .. Long day yesterday*



Cajun_Mike said:


> He's fine. .12 week shots. He weighed an even 6 pounds.


Glad to hear it. He sure is a cutie. Keep those pics coming. Because you reached out to us during your worst days and then brought us in to one of your happiest days, I feel as though Parker belongs to all of us, even though you're the one having all the fun and getting all the cuddles. Thanks, again, for sharing everything with us, Mike. It's been a pleasure.


----------



## clare

Poor Parker having to endure a photo opportunity,whilst having his temperature taken,in such an undignified way!


----------



## Sheri

:thumb:


----------



## Cajun_Mike

relaxing after a rough day at the Vet.


----------



## Ewokpup

Beautiful! 
What did you use to take that picture?


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Ewokpup said:


> Beautiful!
> What did you use to take that picture?


My cell phone camera.  Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## Jake and Mindy

Parker is deep in thought about how he can get back at Mike for that embarassing picture, taken at the Vet's office. Watch out for candid camera Mike......
Parker, you little cutie, I am sending you a disposable camera :>)


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> Glad to hear it. He sure is a cutie. Keep those pics coming. Because you reached out to us during your worst days and then brought us in to one of your happiest days, I feel as though Parker belongs to all of us, even though you're the one having all the fun and getting all the cuddles. Thanks, again, for sharing everything with us, Mike. It's been a pleasure.


He is definitely a bundle of happiness. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Jake and Mindy said:


> Parker is deep in thought about how he can get back at Mike for that embarassing picture, taken at the Vet's office. Watch out for candid camera Mike......
> Parker, you little cutie, I am sending you a disposable camera :>)


He's been stoned all day. Vet gave him a benadryl shot with his 12 week shots. He's been like a senior dog. I'm wondering how long before it wears off. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl

Parker's got a great tuft of hair. Beautiful picture!


----------



## Ewokpup

Cajun_Mike said:


> He's been stoned all day. Vet gave him a benadryl shot with his 12 week shots. He's been like a senior dog. I'm wondering how long before it wears off. LOL


Does the benadryl prevent allergic reactions to shots, or just keep him calm?


----------



## Sheri

Benadryl helps to prevent allergic reactions to the shots.


----------



## Ewokpup

Sheri said:


> Benadryl helps to prevent allergic reactions to the shots.


Great to know! As a human who had a reaction to a vaccine before, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker video..


----------



## Sheri

Aww, he's SO cute. And a little live wire, too!


----------



## Momo means Peach

He's so busy! I love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gertchie

I love Parker!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Very cute video!! He is one handsome guy. Wish I could see our grass, had more snow yesterday


----------



## gelbergirl

Really enjoyed that video!


----------



## Caroline

Great video...love seeing the green grass. We got about a foot of snow yesterday!


----------



## clare

Parker is a real little character!


----------



## Kathie

I can almost feel that soft puppy fluff! Great video!


----------



## Suzi

Parker eats dandelions! he is good weed control.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

New Parker Video. He's conquered the stairs.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1381066.MOV


----------



## TilliesMom

OH MY GOSH, ADORABLE!!!! I just adore your sweet little boy!
He has such an incredible coat!!!


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker is home*



Cajun_Mike said:


> New Parker Video. He's conquered the stairs.
> 
> http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1381066.MOV


I can't get the video to play. Maybe it's my iPad and I should try the desktop. Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## gelbergirl

I had a bit of a problem and then I let it "buffer" for a few minutes. It appears to be a big file and had to load.

It is worth it to see Parker conquer the stairs and he smiles the entire time. :laugh:


----------



## MillyMolly

I can't either. I also have an I pad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jemmax

No other way of saying it except that Parker is DIVINE - what a gorgeous little bundle of joy he is


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> I can't get the video to play. Maybe it's my iPad and I should try the desktop. Is anyone else having trouble?


It is a big file as it's high definition video. Hit play on it, then click stop, then sit for awhile.. then after two or three minutes hit play again.


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker is finally home*



MillyMolly said:


> I can't either. I also have an I pad.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Cajun_Mike said:


> It is a big file as it's high definition video. Hit play on it, then click stop, then sit for awhile.. then after two or three minutes hit play again.


It won't even buffer on my iPad. It does nothing when I hit play and/or when I try to refresh it. I just tried the desktop and when clicking on the link, got a full screen of computer programming language. I'm very disappointed


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> It won't even buffer on my iPad. It does nothing when I hit play and/or when I try to refresh it. I just tried the desktop and when clicking on the link, got a full screen of computer programming language. I'm very disappointed


Try this version. I uploaded it to youtube for you.


----------



## misstray

On my computer I actually have to download the file to my computer and then open it once it has downloaded. It took about 10 minutes to download.


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker is home*



Cajun_Mike said:


> Try this version. I uploaded it to youtube for you.


Wow, I got it and so glad that I did! It was an awesome video and Parker seems so happy with that little tail going a mile a minute and proud of himself as he well should be. Thank you so much Mike for doing that for me. I really appreciate it, as I don't want to miss any of Parker's antics. He's such a cutie. You're a lucky guy to have found him and seem to really be enjoying every minute with him. You deserve it.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

How adorable!!! His little tail just wagging away.


----------



## waybrook

He's just too cute for words!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So cute. A ball of fluff! Keep us updated. Saw the video, so cute.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Brought Parker over to my girlfriends sisters house to play with her two year old Havanese Lilly.

Parker was not respecting his elders and i think it's safe to say that Lilly is going to sleep well tonight. 

The backyard is fenced in but i kept Parker on a leash because there was a pool and i just knew Parker would run right into the pool because of not being familiar with it. Tucker did that when he was a puppy in the Winter time and he never wanted to go near a pool again. 

Take your Dramamine before watching this video. I couldnt keep up they were moving so fast.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha, so fun! Love the way she FREAKS out.. dogs play bite. they just do. ha ha
They are almost the same size!!


----------



## yatesja

I am kind of new here  and i LOVE following your new life with Parker! He is so beautiful and looks so happy! I truly believe that every pet i have had in my life was absolutely meant to be with me, and i with him/ her; it seems that way with you and Parker  Our animals are such a blessing to our lives! Btw, i get my puppy in 5 weeks


----------



## Cajun_Mike

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha, so fun! Love the way she FREAKS out.. dogs play bite. they just do. ha ha
> They are almost the same size!!


I had to tell her that is important. I was hoping Lilly would get enough of Parker and pen him down. He needs to learn his boundaries. It's a part of socializing him with other dogs.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

yatesja said:


> I am kind of new here  and i LOVE following your new life with Parker! He is so beautiful and looks so happy! I truly believe that every pet i have had in my life was absolutely meant to be with me, and i with him/ her; it seems that way with you and Parker  Our animals are such a blessing to our lives! Btw, i get my puppy in 5 weeks


I am like you. I believe Parker was meant to be with me. i see the chain of events following Tucker's hospitalization, death and Parker coming available to me as something spiritual.

Those 5 weeks are going to seem like forever. Please post tons of pics and video.


----------



## yatesja

About 15 yrs ago, I had decided i wanted a small breed dog. We had a rescued English Mastiff at the time. I did some research, and decided i wanted a pekinese. Then i decided i would like a female. Then i decided i would like her to be black. A day or so later, i was driving past our local shelter, where i had volunteered off an on for years, and decided to stop in. There, in a cage, was a black female Pekinese! She was covered in matts, and growled and tried to bite anyone who came near her. None of the staff would work with her. They had not had her groomed or vetted because they were all afraid of getting bitten. I visited her everyday, and would slip a treat between the bars of her cage. She would creep up, take the treat and retreat to the farthest corner, growling the entire time. I finally convinced one of the workers to let her out for me to see. Her cage was in a single room, isolated. The staff finally agreed, and opened the cage door and was going to try to get her out with a noose on a long pole...the dog was snapping and biting the pole. I said, maybe if you didnt use that, i thi.k it is scaring her. The worker turned to look at me, and in that instant the dog shot out of that cage, ran to me, leaped into my arms and started kissing me joyfully all over my face!! She was my Angel, and i had her for 14 years


----------



## Cajun_Mike

yatesja said:


> About 15 yrs ago, I had decided i wanted a small breed dog. We had a rescued English Mastiff at the time. I did some research, and decided i wanted a pekinese. Then i decided i would like a female. Then i decided i would like her to be black. A day or so later, i was driving past our local shelter, where i had volunteered off an on for years, and decided to stop in. There, in a cage, was a black female Pekinese! She was covered in matts, and growled and tried to bite anyone who came near her. None of the staff would work with her. They had not had her groomed or vetted because they were all afraid of getting bitten. I visited her everyday, and would slip a treat between the bars of her cage. She would creep up, take the treat and retreat to the farthest corner, growling the entire time. I finally convinced one of the workers to let her out for me to see. Her cage was in a single room, isolated. The staff finally agreed, and opened the cage door and was going to try to get her out with a noose on a long pole...the dog was snapping and biting the pole. I said, maybe if you didnt use that, i thi.k it is scaring her. The worker turned to look at me, and in that instant the dog shot out of that cage, ran to me, leaped into my arms and started kissing me joyfully all over my face!! She was my Angel, and i had her for 14 years


Beautiful story. Had me tear up at the end.


----------



## yatesja

I am praying for guidance when i go pick out my puppy on 4/12. Anyhow, Parker just has that special quality you cant put your finger on. I am so happy for you two!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

yatesja said:


> I am praying for guidance when i go pick out my puppy on 4/12. Anyhow, Parker just has that special quality you cant put your finger on. I am so happy for you two!!


I found your puppy thread. I like the black and white on the end. That's the group of boys right?


----------



## yatesja

Yes those are the boys  I like him too! Of course i wont know which one until i meet them and see their personalities  Something about the little golden one too...


----------



## Cajun_Mike

yatesja said:


> Yes those are the boys  I like him too! Of course i wont know which one until i meet them and see their personalities  Something about the little golden one too...


I like the white and black Parti's as that's what Tucker was. Plus with those eye patches you avoid tear stains.


----------



## yatesja

Thats what i hear lol. I love the white adults though. They are all adorable! How did you pick Parker...what were your reasons for choosing him?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

The video is adorable. Yes, Lilly needs to put Parker in his place. Maybe she will next time they play. I love your friends giggle!! She had me giggling as I watched.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great video! When Jack was small, Dexter had to put Jack in his place lots of times. I could hardly wait for Jack to put on some weight. Dexter is still the top dog. 

Love your story. You are so blessed.


----------



## Ewokpup

Thanks so much for putting the stairs video on YouTube!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker plays with his Gator after his Friday night bath.


----------



## RitaandRiley

That's a great story Yatesja, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## gertchie

yatesja said:


> About 15 yrs ago, I had decided i wanted a small breed dog. We had a rescued English Mastiff at the time. I did some research, and decided i wanted a pekinese. Then i decided i would like a female. Then i decided i would like her to be black. A day or so later, i was driving past our local shelter, where i had volunteered off an on for years, and decided to stop in. There, in a cage, was a black female Pekinese! She was covered in matts, and growled and tried to bite anyone who came near her. None of the staff would work with her. They had not had her groomed or vetted because they were all afraid of getting bitten. I visited her everyday, and would slip a treat between the bars of her cage. She would creep up, take the treat and retreat to the farthest corner, growling the entire time. I finally convinced one of the workers to let her out for me to see. Her cage was in a single room, isolated. The staff finally agreed, and opened the cage door and was going to try to get her out with a noose on a long pole...the dog was snapping and biting the pole. I said, maybe if you didnt use that, i thi.k it is scaring her. The worker turned to look at me, and in that instant the dog shot out of that cage, ran to me, leaped into my arms and started kissing me joyfully all over my face!! She was my Angel, and i had her for 14 years


Wow! What an awesome story! It made me cry too! I have a feeling you will know your new baby when you meet him  Can't wait to find out which one you choose!


----------



## gertchie

Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker plays with his Gator after his Friday night bath.


Keep them coming Mike! I love watching Parker grow up


----------



## sandypaws

*Parker's home*



Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker plays with his Gator after his Friday night bath.


He looks so fluffy and clean after his bath and loves his alligator. Mean Daddy, taking it away! Also, awesome cameo,shot of the alligator.

Nice wood floors. We have pine floor boards in various widths, 4,6 & 10", with a walnut stain throughout our house with the exception of the bathrooms. It's a nice warm look, although the dogs have scratched the heck out of them over the year; in some places down to the bare wood. Not so good!!!

Keep those videos coming.


----------



## jessegirl

Such a cutie!


----------



## jessegirl

I love his coloring!


----------



## Ewokpup

Bama completely put down her antler to see what was making the squeaky noise when I played the video. :clap2:


----------



## Missy

oh...the gator video made me IWAP!!!! (I WANT A PUPPY) I love your floors Mike!


----------



## gelbergirl

Parker's gator looks like lots of fun - even wears a hat! :yo:


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> Parker's gator looks like lots of fun - even wears a hat! :yo:


II got that gator at pets mart. It's a Martha Stewart dog toy. There is a empty water bottle inside that make that crackle sound dogs love. The bottom is velcro so when the toy wears out you can simply replace the bottle. Plus there is a squeaky button in the head.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker loves sticks


----------



## gertchie

oh no....it says the video is private  Please share, I need my Parker fix!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gertchie said:


> oh no....it says the video is private  Please share, I need my Parker fix!


Try it now.


----------



## gertchie

Yay!!!!! Thanks for the smile  Is he getting cuter every day?


----------



## LJS58

He is ridiculously cute! Great video ;-)


----------



## jessegirl

I can't get enough of his floofy little face. I love the dandelion! (And I'm jealous of your spring weather. Oh, green grass and flowering weeds, how I miss you.):flypig: (kinda springy - don't you think?)


----------



## Cajun_Mike

jessegirl said:


> I can't get enough of his floofy little face. I love the dandelion! (And I'm jealous of your spring weather. Oh, green grass and flowering weeds, how I miss you.):flypig: (kinda springy - don't you think?)


Kind of springy but then it got down to 30 degrees last night. The day before I was in shorts and a think Dri-fit Nike workout shirt. Sinuses are going nuts!


----------



## jessegirl

Cajun_Mike said:


> Kind of springy but then it got down to 30 degrees last night. The day before I was in shorts and a think Dri-fit Nike workout shirt. Sinuses are going nuts!


Yes, seasonal allergies - I'm not looking forward to them.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

new one.


----------



## yatesja

Omg he is so stinkin cute!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker and Big Bird


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh, SO sweet!!! Parker looks like such a FUN little guy!!
I can tell my hav is getting old ... she's asleep on my lap and didn't even pick up her head or even perk her ears hearing all that squeaking!! ha ha


----------



## Jake and Mindy

Parker is precious! My Jakie was a wild man like that when he was little- so fun!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

You are killing me with his cuteness!!


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> oh my gosh, SO sweet!!! Parker looks like such a FUN little guy!!
> I can tell my hav is getting old ... she's asleep on my lap and didn't even pick up her head or even perk her ears hearing all that squeaking!! ha ha


Parker IS adorable!!!

I think I have watched too many YouTube videos of cute puppies, though. Kodi doesn't react AT ALL to puppies barking or toys squeaking when it comes from the computer. (He goes NUTS for squeaky toys in real life!!!)

HOWEVER... if a doorbell rings, or someone knocks on a door on the TV, he's off like a shot to check out who is coming in!!!ound:


----------



## misstray

Parker is definitely a cutie (as they all are). Brody sometimes reacts to dog noises and squeakers on the computer (or tv), but not always. Today he reacted and was convinced I was hiding a squeaky toy somewhere. I finally sat him on my lap to watch it.

Lately he's been going crazy bonkers if he hears a baby crying in something I'm watching.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Devil Dog


----------



## krandall

Cajun_Mike said:


> Devil Dog


What a riot!!! At least you don't have to worry about him being afraid of it!ound:


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, bath time with Parker is going to be interesting! Good luck to you.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> Wow, bath time with Parker is going to be interesting! Good luck to you.


he enjoyed the bath. even enjoyed the sprayer whereas the first time he screamed bloody murder.. It's the hairdryer that he hates... LOL


----------



## Suzi

Maddie does that with the vacuum cleaner.Only she is even more of a devil.


----------



## krandall

sandypaws said:


> Wow, bath time with Parker is going to be interesting! Good luck to you.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Cajun_Mike

new one


----------



## lanabanana

OMG! He is the cutest thing, EVER!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

WOW look at that coat!!! gorgeous!


----------



## sandypaws

What a handsome, handsome little guy. How's he doing with his training, potty, etc. Looks like he gets to hang out in the house a lot, so I assume things are going good. Has he eased the pain of losing Tucker a little easier for you. I sure hope so. Thanks for the new pic.


----------



## clare

Parker is such a boy!Love him.


----------



## gelbergirl

Love hs fluffy paws!


----------



## Eddie

*TO cute for words. *


----------



## yatesja

He is so pretty, such beautiful markings! His head/ears remind me of the sable i am considering


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker does his Alex from "Fatal Attraction" impersonation.

"I will not be ignored..."


----------



## TilliesMom

WOAH! how did you get this pic!?? lol


----------



## Cajun_Mike

TilliesMom said:


> WOAH! how did you get this pic!?? lol


When i pushed the button he was on his butt looking at me. By the the time the camera focused and snapped he had lunged. And he's nipping bad.. .

I'm going Dog Whisperer on him big time right now.


----------



## TilliesMom

lol


----------



## Ewokpup

Love the action shot. It makes him look a tiny bit like Gizmo from Gremlins.


----------



## krandall

Cajun_Mike said:


> When i pushed the button he was on his butt looking at me. By the the time the camera focused and snapped he had lunged. And he's nipping bad.. .
> 
> I'm going Dog Whisperer on him big time right now.


I hope the second part of that was a joke... The Dog Whisperer is not a good role model for training any dog.


----------



## SJ1998

My pup is nipping too and I have found that screaming like a maniac when he does it seems to work the best! I love my pup's personality so I dont want him to lose his sense of fun...he is a total clown...so I want to correct him in a way that gets what I want without losing that. He is a people pleaser so if I scream when he bites, he stops and looks at me with concern. But, he still nips the next day so we have to stay on it. All said though he is not too bad. 

Are you going to dog training? I am taking mine to the dog training club and it is helping a lot. Our pup really likes it. Even with that though you have to filter out some of what they say based on your dog. Our club follows positive training but there are a couple of dogs that bark a great deal and the instructors have corrected them with spray bottles. I am not sure that I agree with that as an effective training tool. Fortunately my dog hasnt been one of them!


----------



## krandall

SJ1998 said:


> My pup is nipping too and I have found that screaming like a maniac when he does it seems to work the best! I love my pup's personality so I dont want him to lose his sense of fun...he is a total clown...so I want to correct him in a way that gets what I want without losing that. He is a people pleaser so if I scream when he bites, he stops and looks at me with concern. But, he still nips the next day so we have to stay on it. All said though he is not too bad.
> 
> Are you going to dog training? I am taking mine to the dog training club and it is helping a lot. Our pup really likes it. Even with that though you have to filter out some of what they say based on your dog. Our club follows positive training but there are a couple of dogs that bark a great deal and the instructors have corrected them with spray bottles. I am not sure that I agree with that as an effective training tool. Fortunately my dog hasnt been one of them!


Screeching "OUCH!!!!" when a puppy nips is a very good tactic, because this is what another pup would do if they got too rough in play. The next thing that would happen is that the others wouldn't play with the offending puppy. So the next step to take if the screech doesn't work, is to walk away from the pup and pay no attention to them for a couple of minutes. If they are one of those persistent ones that follow along, attacking your heels (Havanese are herders, remember!!!) pick the puppy up, no words, be gentle but firm, and put them in a crate or ex-pen where they can't reach you. Again, put them on "ignore" for a couple of minutes. (it truly doesn't have to be longer than 2 minutes... longer, and they don't even remember what it was all about!) Then go back to life as usual.

Depending on the puppy, they can get the message very quickly, or it can take many, MANY patient repetitions.:laugh: They're just like kids that way!

I would NEVER spray my puppy (or dog) in the face, nor would I let anyone else do it. If a good trainer can't come up with a better way to handle barking puppies in a puppy class, I think THEY need more training!

You are right to "filter" what you are learning in this class. YOU are your puppy's advocate and protector. If it doesn't feel right, don't let it happen!


----------



## clare

Generally what ever you do pups grow out of the nipping naturally.But obviously it is better if they don't do it too much in the first places.Our Havs never did it,they were not mouthy at all,but we did have a Tibetan who was a naughty nipper,and although he grew out of it he always had a tendency to be mouthy!


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Generally what ever you do pups grow out of the nipping naturally.But obviously it is better if they don't do it too much in the first places.Our Havs never did it,they were not mouthy at all,but we did have a Tibetan who was a naughty nipper,and although he grew out of it he always had a tendency to be mouthy!


I was lucky with Kodi too... he was very gentle with his mouth from the very beginning. In fact, that made it hard when we started doing dumbbell work for Obedience. The instructors wanted him to take a really strong hold on the dumbbell, so there is no chance of dropping it, and he just won't. Fortunately, he doesn't drop it either, though, so I guess it's not a problem!


----------



## dodrop82

I agree Clare...me and my puppies have always played hard...if I have a puppy, you know it, cause my hands are all scratched up! And I have never had a mean biting adult dog. They grow out of it.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

pre-bark at me stance.


----------



## krandall

Cajun_Mike said:


> pre-bark at me stance.


Ha! You wanted a pistol, and it looks like that's what you got!!! That one is going to give you a run for your money!!!


----------



## clare

Bags of personality!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Trouble maker


----------



## NvonS

That's not a trouble maker. It's a dog with the paper shredder gene!


----------



## clare

Killer /shredder!LoL


----------



## sandypaws

Hey, Mike. You got exactly what you asked for and loving every minute of it, I'm sure!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

sandypaws said:


> Hey, Mike. You got exactly what you asked for and loving every minute of it, I'm sure!


Yes, he's been a blast. Except last night i went out to see some live music and drinks. I was out for many hours. Little Parker had separation anxiety... which meant me shampoo'ing his butt at 1 a.m.


----------



## clare

Oh dear,perhaps he needs a little buddy!!


----------



## Kathie

Oh gosh! We went through that with Abby for months and I finally figured out to put an old t-shirt with my scent in the crate with her and that helped a lot.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Kathie said:


> Oh gosh! We went through that with Abby for months and I finally figured out to put an old t-shirt with my scent in the crate with her and that helped a lot.


I will try that.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker likes to play chase


----------



## gelbergirl

Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker likes to play chase


Loved those little "gruffs" at the end!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

All clean after Sunday bath.


----------



## lfung5

Just getting caught up on the Parker thread He is such a hoot!


----------



## windym300

Awww he is so cute and full of spunk! I wish I could find a show girl just like him! Lol.. Im sure he would be a pistol in the show ring too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cajun_Mike

I think he's growing tired of all the photo taking.


----------



## gelbergirl

Parker will get used to the picture taking! How are you doing with sep. anxiety. Are you making departure with shorter intervals?


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> Parker will get used to the picture taking! How are you doing with sep. anxiety. Are you making departure with shorter intervals?


I work from home so we are together almost 24/7. I go to the gym for a few hours and errands. Tomorrow will be a long one as i have to go out of town for about six or seven hours. I have him all set up in a Ex Pen. We will see.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker's dad Gunner and Tucker's sister Cookie (also Parker's great grandmother).


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Well, is that enough food for you Chunky Monkey?


----------



## Beau's mom

It would be enough for Beau for a year!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

I see the good looks run in Parker's family


----------



## Suzi

I have been trying to paint Parker he is really hard for some reason. I didn't capture his youth as well as I would have liked. Any way hear is your new pal Mr Parker


----------



## sandypaws

OMG, Suzi, that is absolutely gorgeous. You certainly do have talent. I think you have captured him perfectly. Mike should be very happy with it. Great job!


----------



## NvonS

Suzi, he looks adorable! What a gift.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Suzi said:


> I have been trying to paint Parker he is really hard for some reason. I didn't capture his youth as well as I would have liked. Any way hear is your new pal Mr Parker


Suzi, that is awesome. You painted that with a brush or you painted it with an online program? How does that work?

How do I get a bigger version of it so that it can be printed out?

THANK YOU!

Mike


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker got his 16 week shots today and he was 7.6 pounds. Does that sound about right?


----------



## waybrook

That sounds a little larger than Panda was at 16 weeks, but girls may be different than boys. If I remember right she was about 6 lbs at that age. She's ended up in the 12-13 lb. range.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

waybrook said:


> That sounds a little larger than Panda was at 16 weeks, but girls may be different than boys. If I remember right she was about 6 lbs at that age. She's ended up in the 12-13 lb. range.


Good, i want large (but not fat or unhealthy). Tucker was hearty at 15 lbs most of his life.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

Cajun_Mike said:


> Good, i want large (but not fat or unhealthy). Tucker was hearty at 15 lbs most of his life.


My guy was around 8ish at 16 weeks. He's a healthy 17 lb now and was the giant of his litter.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

marlowe'sgirl said:


> My guy was around 8ish at 16 weeks. He's a healthy 17 lb now and was the giant of his litter.


Tucker got up to 17 pounds at one point.


----------



## Suzi

Cajun_Mike said:


> Suzi, that is awesome. You painted that with a brush or you painted it with an online program? How does that work?
> 
> How do I get a bigger version of it so that it can be printed out?
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Mike


 I have a bamboo tablet and just use a program that came with my windows 7 called paint. They don't blow up more than about 8" by 11" with out looking grainy. And I have found the colors change. I just go to Kinko's and pick out nice paper and have the guy print from a disk. Just copy it to your documents and give it a try larger if you want.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Hide and seek Parker


----------



## misstray

OH that Parker, he sure is a talkative boy!


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha, so cute! my hav is so docile (lazy) she didn't even lift her head up during all that barking! lol


----------



## clare

This is a great video!And very useful for new,first time puppy owners.Some people panic when their pups,bark and get excited.I think some people forget they are dogs doing doggy things,and expect their puppies to be like well behaved children in furry suits!!Puppies should have lots of robust fun with their families,they become grown up dogs very quickly!


----------



## lfung5

Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker got his 16 week shots today and he was 7.6 pounds. Does that sound about right?


I like the larger ones too. My guys are 15 and 16lbs. They are not fat.

Parker is so adorable!


----------



## krandall

Cajun_Mike said:


> Good, i want large (but not fat or unhealthy). Tucker was hearty at 15 lbs most of his life.


I think Kodi was similar in size at that age. He's 16.5 lbs, and not an ounce of fat on him! (of course, that part is completely within the owner's control! )


----------



## krandall

marlowe'sgirl said:


> My guy was around 8ish at 16 weeks. He's a healthy 17 lb now and was the giant of his litter.


Yeah, the Kings warned me that Kodi would be larger... though they didn't realize how MUCH larger! He's the largest dog they've ever bred!:laugh: I didn't care though. I was looking for a performance dog, not for conformation showing. He's well conformed... he's just big!


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> This is a great video!And very useful for new,first time puppy owners.Some people panic when their pups,bark and get excited.I think some people forget they are dogs doing doggy things,and expect their puppies to be like well behaved children in furry suits!!Puppies should have lots of robust fun with their families,they become grown up dogs very quickly!


I had a houseful of BOYS! I did NOT expect quiet around here!ound:


----------



## Zarika

krandall said:


> Yeah, the Kings warned me that Kodi would be larger... though they didn't realize how MUCH larger! He's the largest dog they've ever bred!:laugh: I didn't care though. I was looking for a performance dog, not for conformation showing. He's well conformed... he's just big!


How big is he?


----------



## Atticus

Yes they can be pretty rowdy and are so fun to watch and play with. However one should be careful not to encourage behaviors that you don't want to deal with in the future. It's important (to me) to also have an "off switch" established for play barking, tug growling, etc! Everyone seems to have different tolerance for what is ok with them. It's helpful to know that is in the beginning as dogs quickly get habits that are harder to extinguish than you realize! That Parker is more than adorable! I love his white legs coming of all that color! Glad you are having so much fun with him Mike and thanks for all the photos!!!


----------



## krandall

Zarika said:


> How big is he?


He's 16.5 lbs and just under 12" tall.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker face time.


----------



## sandypaws

Love that cute little face and especially the unique coloring. It's going to be interesting to see what color changes he goes through. Hopefully they wouldn't be too dramatic as he's ha dome the way he is.


----------



## Beau's mom

Mike -
Would you adopt me next?!? Looks like it would be fun living with you! And I promise we'd all get along!


----------



## Eddie

*What a face:angel:*


----------



## Cajun_Mike

A new one of Parker. 18 weeks old.


----------



## MarinaGirl

The perfect start to my day is a picture of Mr. Parker.


----------



## RickR

Love seeing pictures of Mr. Parker!


----------



## Pucks104

Thanks for sharing. Parker is such a cute puppy!


----------



## Pipersmom

He just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## clare

Parker is a perfect looking puppy!


----------



## sandypaws

Parker is quite handsome and, as I've said before, has such different coloring. Keep the pic coming, Mike.


----------



## gelbergirl

Gorgeous photo of Parker. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Atticus

great pic Mike He is such a great looking handsome guy!


----------



## DapperTuxedo

Yay Mike and Parker!! He's *such* a cutie pie!!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh! That boy gets more beautiful everytime you post a new picture!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

short Parker video


----------



## Cajun_Mike

and Parker doesnt like sharing his Nylabone with me. LOL


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker needed a nap after shredding more paper.


----------



## lfung5

Love the parker videos. He really is a cutie and I can tell he is spoiled rotten


----------



## clare

Parker didn't do it,it was yellow bird!


----------



## jabojenny

Ha, you've been "papered!" Damage doesn't look too bad count your blessings. The little yellow bird does look a little guilty though.


----------



## Suzi

Mike you need your own Nylabone .


----------



## gelbergirl

Shredding is exhausting, even the yellow bird needed a nap.


----------



## clare

I always know which one of our two has been doing the shredding.Dizzie does it beautifully,very neat long strips of paper.Nellie on the other hand,leaves a trail of miss shaped bits of soggy paper!


----------



## sandypaws

Am I the only one whose Havs not only shredded paper but also ate it? Bailey initially was not a shredder, but when he noticed that Tyler did it and got attention (although negative) when he did it, Bailey decided to join the party. I was always worried that they would get an intestinal blockage from it but thankfully that never happened and now that Bailey is gone and Tyler is 16 and more refined, paper shredding is a thing of the past. This too shall past!


----------



## waybrook

Panda occasionally dines on the toilet paper - guess she's hungry after unrolling an entire new roll.... :-(


----------



## jabojenny

Eating is my fear too... I usually catch Timmy in the act and stop him. I think he would eat it if he could. I have to vigilant with my DD's to clean up after themselves, I bet notebook paper would be delicious.


----------



## misstray

I have to take paper away from Brody after he shreds...he shreds and then will eat it. Toilet paper rolls are actually better for him...he doesn't manage to shred them, but gets lots of digging action in and then he doesn't eat them. He wants me to throw whatever paper prize he has too, then looks at me like I'm a dope because it doesn't go as far as his toys! ha ha


----------



## Anna6

I missed his welcome home day but still a belated welcome home Parker. He is just plain adorable. Here is a too a smooth settling in.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Well, last night, at about 1am, i pick up Parker and he has chewing gum all in his face. I think he picked it up out in the yard. On both sides of his mouth. Used peanut butter and some spray pam and got it out but he wasnt helping. What a mess.

Here he is this morning.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Just an FYI that xylitol in chewing gum is toxic to dogs.


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Just picked Parker up from his first professional grooming ever. He turned 5 months old this week.


----------



## Beau's mom

Good looking little man!!!


----------



## Pucks104

Very handsome!


----------



## gelbergirl

Mike, I was just thinking about Parker yesterday, so thanks for posting a picture!
How did the grooming go, meaning was Parker into it? Did you wait there with him?


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> Mike, I was just thinking about Parker yesterday, so thanks for posting a picture!
> How did the grooming go, meaning was Parker into it? Did you wait there with him?


I dropped him off. I live around the corner from the groomer. She told me he was perfect and that the only whimper she got was when she pulled the hair out of his ear canal.

He lost the black tips on his back, which i really liked.  I hope he doesnt lose too much of all of his colors. He's got blonde, black, brown, white, copper, grey and more right now. Behind his ears he has some crazy copper coloring.


----------



## sandypaws

Ahhh! Parker looks all grown up in his new do but still very, very handsome.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

He such a cutie!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

He is beautiful (handsome?)
What a gorgeous puppy


----------



## Lila

Parker is soooo very cute!!!! I love the picture of him you took after grooming. ADORABLE!!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Parker, you gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

One more.


----------



## waybrook

He is the sweetest boy - looks like he's telling you all about his day!


----------



## clare

Perfect Parker!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

enjoying his morning with a yard stick.


----------



## gertchie

Wow! I haven't checked in for awhile & he is getting big! Such a very handsome guy


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great Groom Mike at the 5 month mark! I like the hair on the ears and legs! Really pretty! Keep your groomer! 

The last picture, it looks like he is still growing into his ear hair length.


----------



## yatesja

So handsome!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker baby


----------



## Cajun_Mike

flash was on so made him look a bit lighter.


----------



## Suzi

His eyes are so cool. It looks like he had eye liner on .


----------



## jabojenny

What a cutie, he's getting so big! I think Tim's first groom was at 5 months. I laughed so hard when I first saw him, he looked so different. Isn't it nice to see those beautiful eyes?


----------



## Eddie

*What a handsome little guy.*


----------



## Cajun_Mike

Parker waiting our turn at the drive-thru window tonight.


----------



## Suzi

:hug:Thats the best picture yet! He is even smiling. I just want to hug him.


----------



## Pipersmom

That is just the cutest! Really great picture. I hope Parker got something good.


----------



## gelbergirl

This is an adorable Parker photo - did he get a nibble?


----------



## sandypaws

What a great photo. He must being lots of smiles to everyone he meets. Hope he found it worth the wait :hungry:


----------



## Cajun_Mike

gelbergirl said:


> This is an adorable Parker photo - did he get a nibble?


No, he didnt get a nibble. I have not given him any people food yet. He's gotten some by accident off the floor, but not much.

I dont want to go down that road. Tucker was ruined by people food. I know it's going to happen, but i dont want it to be like it was with Tucker where he wouldnt eat his dog food unless some people food was mixed in with it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Just wondering how little Parker is doing? Hope it is a fun summer for the two of you so far!


----------



## DebW

What a great picture! His coloring is just beautiful. Congratulations on that handsome furkid.


----------



## mack

Such a cutie:yo:


----------

